# If your maltese were human what kinda of job



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

Having alot of time to waste I have been thinking if Buddy were human what kinda of job would he have. The first I think would be as a food taster, he will eat anything. He would also make a excellent test pilot he is totaly fearless.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I think that my dogs would insist on being dogs of leisure. Although, Little C might be talked into being a toy tester and Sir N might consider being a pillow tester.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sprite would have to be a princess---she likes being served. lol


ellie would be a dictator because she likes being in control. she'll literally stand up and put her paws on big dog shoulders and try to be dominant. .....and usually wins. LOL

gruffi would be a model because he does these poses that are absolutely ADORABLE! AND...he would be a diplomat because he's a peace-maker. like when the girls are playing...and if it gets too rough--he'll run over and stick his face between them. he's also put himself between two dogs playing too rough in the park.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 5 2005, 06:47 PM
> *ellie would be a dictator because she likes being in control.  she'll literally stand up and put her paws on big dog shoulders and try to be dominant.  .....and usually wins.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49374*


[/QUOTE]
That's my Peanut too. If he's not happy, no one can be happy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie would definitely be a ball player of some kind.... 

Hmmmmm not sure about Catcher....... something where cuddling was involved...







OR a prince... I call him my little Prince... he knows he is so special....


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler...hmm, probably a magician. He disappears alot! :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine would be super models!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar would be a comedian


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny? Work? you must be joking? lol he is so pathetic about doing stuff for himself (although thats proubly my fault)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 5 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Sunny? Work? you must be joking? lol he is so pathetic about doing stuff for himself (although thats proubly my fault)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49416*


[/QUOTE]
Sounds like me!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink would be a security guard or a personal body guard for someone!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I would have to hire Ruby Jean as my guardian.....she watches out for me in every way possible--has to know who I'm talking to.....its hilarious watching her protecting me!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup would be a hippie. peace, love, and lounge around in her long flowing locks, smiling (that's what all those greenies do to her, you know!), and wanting to share her love with everyone. (not THAT way! she's not THAT kind of girl!)

ann marie and the "but right now, i'm a security guard perched on the sofa looking out over the city. making sure no one breaks into our 7th story living room window..." buttercup


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

JOB?!?!?!?!??!?!!









Miss Abigail Windsor would be nothing less than royalty!!! -_- 

.... in her eyes anyway!!


----------



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Maggie would definately want to be a man (although she is a girl....she thinks she is a boy). And, would probably be a Wide World Wrestler or Boxer. hehehe! She is one ferocious little puppy or an Olympic runner (boy can she run.....I mean there are little puffs of smoke coming from behind her when she runs). heheh!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady would be on disability and live off the government!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit'ny would be an "It Girl", a young socialite because she loves to show off her clothes and entertain company. SHe also loves to talk alot, she would be a great host, she gives each person some attention.

She would also model on the side, her runway walk is KILLER she looks just like a show dog when she walks!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley would run off and join the circus. He likes to roll-over and jumps from sofa to chair with the greatest of ease.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 6 2005, 09:17 AM
> *Lady would be on disability and live off the government!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49590*


[/QUOTE]





















THAT IS TOO FUNNY!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my, Tini would be an actress. No doubt in my mind. She loves being the center of attentiion, and would be afraid to do the "steamy" scenes (as she demonstrates on Louie only when people are looking at her







)







She already has a following and a bodyguard (me)!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

HAHA.. I loved reading everyones! This was a GREAT thread









umm... Kodie would be a king. He likes to sit on his BIG pillow in my room and just act snotty. He doesnt like strangers touching him and he likes to be pampered. HE IS A BRAT.

or if you wanna talk about Kodie getting a real job... it would have to be a job he can run from my bedroom (maybe an internet store) cause he is too scared to go out in the world without me. haha..


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I cannot think of any one thing that she's best at- but so far from what I have learned about her, I think she would do well in any of the following:

Politician (she does not pass an opportunity to introduce herself to ANYONE)

Telephone Operator (she talks and talks while I'm on the phone, only when an important call though)

EMT (she loves to stick her head in the crook of my neck to check my pulse)

Landscaper (see leaf post- loves grass and LEAVES)

Dentist (for some reason she loves mouths!)

Hairdresser (she loves chewing on and pulling my hair *ouch*)

Hat (if that was an occupation- she loves sitting on our heads)

Body Lotion Tester (did I say tester, I mean TASTER)

Race car driver (the indy500 has nothing on her)


I'm still learning....


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone offering to inform Tunder he isn't human???????


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 6 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Anyone offering to inform Tunder he isn't human???????
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49733*


[/QUOTE]

hahahahah SO TRUE!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 6 2005, 02:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























THAT IS TOO FUNNY!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49717
[/B][/QUOTE]
:lol: LOL that is funny


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy would be getting a disability check


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket would be in a mental ward because she would still be trying to dress like a doggie diva and hiding her poop everywhere (the orderlies love that you know)....

Ramses would be a private eye because he loves to snoop and watch people through the fence---or he might be in the mental ward too though because he does like licking himself an awful lot......


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte would be a Beauty Queen , she loves to primp and pose . Teddy would be a circus clown and my little Shih Tzu Henry would be UNEMPLOYED - he's too LAZY to work !!! Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy would be a Security Alarm Inspector. If she couldn't bark as a human

she will find a way of making a loud noise. (what better way than to set off

the alarms!)



Toy would be a travel agent and get all the free travel she could as she loves

to roam....and be chased down by MEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino would open his own "Puppys r us" where he would have every squeeky toy known to man...er...dog!! He would have to test each and every one of them to make sure that they squeek just right!!



Then he would have to pay all the other doggies to do the work (as he is the prince and the owner!!) while he sat by the door to greet all of the other dogs (because he is so social) and to make sure that each doggie visitor had their humans on a leash!! hehe



Marie & Pacino


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella would be a psychiatrist, she loves to help and soothe frazzled people. Harley would be a security guard or bodyguard....lol, at least I still have my sense of humor about it all


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Krista would be Oliver North's paper shredder.








Bella would be a Princess who moonlights as a Security Guard.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mine would ALL be musicians. Yep, even Daisy, no retirement for her.

Billy would be the Lead Singer, on the piano, with his shades on


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Nacho would definitely be Paris Hilton








It is a job to be her, isn`t it?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Nacho would definitely be Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































Matilda would be the President she is a full blown leader. She would expect all attention and all eyes on her.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

> Nacho would definitely be Paris Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL... the pictures on the bottom make me believe you- she IS paris hilton. give her big shades and she's set.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have thought about this question and there are a couple of positions that would suit Scooby and one that did come to mind immediately would be, give him a loud speaker and he would be a public announcer, he takes great pride in yelling at anyone who passes our truck on the road or walks to close to us on the street when we go for walks










The next choice would be a physical therapist as he was so demanding on his daddy when he was recovering from his knee replacement, he kept him active by insisting that he get up and get things for him and then he would sit on his knee to keep it warm like he knew it needed therapy


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

I think my Mischa would have to be a world class super model, with alot of sugar daddys lol, she loves to dress up, show off, eat only best food, sleep and have fun!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206832
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funny thing is... She is a HE!!!!! My boy is very Paris Hilton


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sammie would run a stud service. The all American Gigolo! Barring that, he would probably be a pimp.

Samsonsmom

Thanks old girl, whadda wanna be when you grow up mom. C'mon. Get off your broom and tell us.

Sammie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Sammie would run a stud service. The all American Gigolo! Barring that, he would probably be a pimp.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> 
> ...


Hey Sammie







How much does it pay??

Joplin, Frankie and DAISY









Hey Carolyn, we do the best we can. But seriously, how much
















Lovies, Debbie and "her" flying broom-stick


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo would love to sleep(just like his mommy) and he would be cleaning all day and having nervous break-downs once a week...(just like his mommy)


Andrea~ He would be a "Domestic Engineer"


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery would be a camp counselor or something similar that would let him be around a lot of kids and run around and play at the same time.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey would be an official greeter. She loves to say hello to anybody and anything......!

Or
A mattress tester!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Gee, Aunt Deb. Guess it pays pwetty well. De only time I eber did it (no pun intended) Mom ended up with 7 puppies and $10,000. But as you know, she gibed it all away. I didn't not get one pupparoni or squeaky toy. She still has smoke come outta her ears when de subject cums up. I dos gets to see sum of de babies onct in a while. Dey's pwetty. Doggie Daddy says its time fer me to get my toenails cut and wiggles his eyebrows onct in a while just to watcy mommy squirm.

Sammie

Sammie! Get off that computer. I need to go to work!

darn. Sammie.


----------

